# best way to ship



## CIGARHEAVEN1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey guys I'm in Miami and want to South Carolina what's the best way to ship them any suggestions.








Thanks


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

USPS flat rate box...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Put them inside a USPS Flat Rate box, then put that box inside a USPS Flat Rate bubble mailer; then use PalPay's Click N Ship link, it's like $5.95.

Alternately, box them and ship via USPS First Class if it's under 13oz; Cost will be like $3


----------

